# Chassis harness help



## calidubin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok so I just recently received my ezwiring mini 20 harness and thought I would ask around to see if anybody else has done a similar install. I have a 1987 scirocco 16v which I have been working on for a while as money allows. I know its an american made harness for old american cars but would like to keep the wiring as simple and as close as possible to the original design excluding ie no power windows, door locks, mirrors, cruisecontrol. Just the bare necessities. I guess im here just to ask for tips and to see if you have any knowledge on making a new harness as most people chose to upgrade to old mk2/3 harness ces 2 I think is what it is. I have already separated and routed all the wires. Anyways any help here would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------

